# Pellet boiler and solar water



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm researching a bit every day ..... pellet boilers, solar water panels ...

Does anyone know of either an independent heating engineer to prepare a report on what is needed for an integrated pellet boiler with solar hot water input, together with radiator sizing?


Or, a reliable heating supplier who would do the calcs and make recommendations.


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello. I may be able to help you. Although I am not a heating engineer, I have a lot of experience fitting heating systems, having done 4 of my own and helped with a number of other systems. I have had oil, gas, wood fired as well as pellet heating and can tell you the pros and cons of all of them. Please contact me so we can discuss further.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks ... e mail sent


----------

